# Hello from Good old Germany



## simmilein (Mar 12, 2011)

here is my Herd called "The Roadschuhhedgies"

First my Boys


----------



## simmilein (Mar 12, 2011)

some more pictures


----------



## simmilein (Mar 12, 2011)

last but not least


----------



## simmilein (Mar 12, 2011)

and now my girls


----------



## simmilein (Mar 12, 2011)

girlis


----------



## simmilein (Mar 12, 2011)

more girls


----------



## simmilein (Mar 12, 2011)

last but not least


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! You have beautiful hedgies! I really like Pünktchen, she's beautiful.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, would you look at all those gorgeous hedgies!! 

Welcome to HHC, nice to see someone else in Germany!


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

So you have a hedgie ranch? :lol: Nice herd ya got.

I love the dark ones, very cool!


Welcome to HHC!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

All your hedgehogs are so beautiful! but I must say, Pünktchen is my favorite too! such a cutie!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful hedgies  I especially love the dark ones and the masks. Welcome to HHC, glad to see all your gorgeous hedgies.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Beautiful hedgies  I especially love the dark ones and the masks.


Soooo cute! I love the dark ones too!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!  You have so many beautiful hedgies  thanks for sharing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love all of them!!!!!! I do especially like Bella and little Jack Sparrow. Thank you for all of the pictures; but now we want more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

